# Shoulders up, chin down...feels akward



## chrissyp (Jun 16, 2017)

So recently, Iv'e switched schools, for a variety of reasons....they're boxing and kyokushin gym, and most my experience was origionally boxing, then I went to muay thai....well the muay thai gym I was, changed my old boxing habits, to adjust to their style...

well this new gym i'm at, is trying to get me back into my old habits... Shoulders raised, head tucked into the chin. I was wondering if this particular technique is a good mesh for kickboxing, and if anyone has advice on getting speed while my shoulders are up/shrugged.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 16, 2017)

Advice? Keep you Chin tucked, and keep your head moving. It might feel awkward if you're used to something else but you know what is even more awkward?

Not knowing where you are or what happened for those first few seconds after waking up from having the electricity shut off.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 16, 2017)

You will strike more effectively with your chin up and your hands about shoulder hight.

You will also get your face smashed in if somone is hitting back.

What I do is bring my elbows forwards and rest them on the front of my body. This takes the pressure off my shoulders a bit. While still letting me keep a tight guard.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 16, 2017)

Chin down, shoulders rolled forward (will engage your lat muscles) and help keep your hands up while also helping cover your chin.


----------



## chrissyp (Jun 16, 2017)

drop bear said:


> You will strike more effectively with your chin up and your hands about shoulder hight.
> 
> You will also get your face smashed in if somone is hitting back.
> 
> What I do is bring my elbows forwards and rest them on the front of my body. This takes the pressure off my shoulders a bit. While still letting me keep a tight guard.


I'm trying your advice, it feels more "natural" and it makes me feel like i'm throwing my jabs and crosses, straighter with more ease.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

I prefer chin up and moving. By this I mean the head should move as needed.  Walking around with the Chin down changes your field of vision. It shifts the blind spot making it easier to sneak in hits at the top.  Chin down will help protect the chin, but for my system I only know of one technique that targets the chin, everything else targets things I can break or specific areas on the side, top, or back of the skull. 

There are some areas under the chin that can be protected by having the Chin down but most people don't go for those areas.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

I fight with shoulders up but not by choice I have broad shoulders that aren't flexible and as a result they naturally rise.  I wish I could get them to fall down a little.  I think they are stuck  because they don't go down much when I relax.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 16, 2017)

Chin down and shoulders up is what I was taught and is what comes natural.

I also like a Crab Style stance






Chin down behind lead shoulder


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Chin down and shoulders up is what I was taught and is what comes natural.
> 
> I also like a Crab Style stance
> 
> ...


he he.. crab style


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 16, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> he he.. crab style



Lol..... how bout the Philly Shell Stance so there isn't any confusion.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2017)

A little trick. Bend your knees, more, and the shoulders will rise up, naturally.


----------



## marques (Jun 16, 2017)

chrissyp said:


> So recently, Iv'e switched schools, for a variety of reasons....they're boxing and kyokushin gym, and most my experience was origionally boxing, then I went to muay thai....well the muay thai gym I was, changed my old boxing habits, to adjust to their style...
> 
> well this new gym i'm at, is trying to get me back into my old habits... Shoulders raised, head tucked into the chin. I was wondering if this particular technique is a good mesh for kickboxing, and if anyone has advice on getting speed while my shoulders are up/shrugged.


I use shoulders up _or_ hands up. Often, lead shoulder up and rear hand up. But never freezing in a position. Everything up is like... panic. 

Speed with shoulders up/shrugged? It seems a tense stance. And tension slows the movement...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> A little trick. Bend your knees, more, and the shoulders will rise up, naturally.


I wonder if that's what's going on with me, being that I fight in a low stance.  I need to review my videos to see if there is a difference between my high stance in low stance.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I wonder if that's what's going on with me, being that I fight in a low stance.  I need to review my videos to see if there is a difference between my high stance in low stance.


You will find weight lifting is easier with the knees bent, It releases some mechanism, inside.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 16, 2017)

*Shoulders up, chin down...feels akward*

Defense is important. But when strong defense can prevent you from having strong offense, there will be problem. You just can't hide yourself in cave all your life. The moment that you crawl out of your cave, you have to deal with risk.


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2017)

Hands up, chin down - shoulders take care of themselves if you know how to use them.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 17, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> A little trick. Bend your knees, more, and the shoulders will rise up, naturally.


Interesting. I don't seem to do that, but I think I've trained my shoulders down (need them down during technique). I wonder if that's why students have a hard time getting their shoulders down when they should be down.


----------



## KangTsai (Jun 20, 2017)

Thoracic extension and tucked chin is ideal. My bastard throat, good for nothing but eating and singing, is structured so that I suffocate myself when I tuck my chin. Thankfully I made sure I was extra good at blocking and slipping.


----------

